# orribile realtaà



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

*orribile realtaà*

Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

come hai capito che è lui?


e tu che ci facevi in quel sito?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

avevamo un annuncio pubblicato come coppia....


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


Attualmente tuo marito lavora? O e' in cassa integrazione?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

ho troppo spesso sensazioni di presa in giro.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

non capisco il nesso


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

> triste e sola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > avevamo un annuncio pubblicato come coppia....[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

se a te sembra una presa in giro...ti assicuro che per me non lo è.....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> non capisco il nesso


Non importa, lo devo capire io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!





triste e sola ha detto:


> avevamo un annuncio pubblicato come coppia....


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

pensavo di trovare persone intelligenti, forse mi sbagliavo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> pensavo di trovare persone intelligenti, forse mi sbagliavo


che vorresti sentirti dire, per la precisione?
fare sesso con altri va bene se siete coinvolti contemporaneamente, sennò è orribile?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

ho capito, vi eravate iscritti per cercare verze.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

forse a molti può sembrare una situazione strana, ma vi assicuro che non lo è affatto. Non ditemi che siete tutti santi e che non avete mai cercato situazioni intriganti con il vs compagno o compagna....non ci credo....


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


... impresa ad andamento familiare ... perche' ti spaventi?!


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

si, potrà sembrarti strano, ma il gioco dovevamo farlo in due...da soli è diverso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> forse a molti può sembrare una situazione strana, ma vi assicuro che non lo è affatto. Non ditemi che siete tutti santi e che non avete mai cercato situazioni intriganti con il vs compagno o compagna....non ci credo....


che vuoi da noi? sei tu quella che ha pubblicato l'annuncio come coppia. a me solo l'idea fa cagare, pure non essendo una santa. ma contenti voi, contenti tutti.
continuo a non capire quale sia il tuo problema.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> forse a molti può sembrare una situazione strana, ma vi assicuro che non lo è affatto. Non ditemi che siete tutti santi e che non avete mai cercato situazioni intriganti con il vs compagno o compagna....non ci credo....



di quello che puoi credere di noi a te non deve importare.

io non ho capito dove sta i lproblema.

se c'è.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

in che senso impresa ad andamento familiare????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... impresa ad andamento familiare ... perche' ti spaventi?!


ma oltre che alla camera di commercio sono iscritti all'albo artigiani?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

grazie lo stesso.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> di quello che puoi credere di noi a te non deve importare.
> 
> io non ho capito dove sta i lproblema.
> 
> se c'è.


ora ci arriva.

diamole tempo.

io alle 18.15 dovrei andare però... se possiamo aggiornarci per tempo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> forse a molti può sembrare una situazione strana, ma vi assicuro che non lo è affatto. Non ditemi che siete tutti santi e che non avete mai cercato situazioni intriganti con il vs compagno o compagna....non ci credo....


Senti piuttosto ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   come sei arrivata in questo sito?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti piuttosto (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che modi Marì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
una cosa per volta.

QUAL'è IL SUO PROBLEMA?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

umorismo da quattro soldi.....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti piuttosto (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> umorismo da quattro soldi.....


che noia però.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelo del male, ti hanno mai detto che sei una stronza!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma oltre che alla camera di commercio sono iscritti all'albo artigiani?


BOH!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ci arriva.
> 
> diamole tempo.
> 
> io alle 18.15 dovrei andare però... se possiamo aggiornarci per tempo.



lei ci leggerastaseracihasemperelsuocuore


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> angelo del male, ti hanno mai detto che sei una stronza!!!!


si, io


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

mi rendo conto che non tutti possono capire determinate situazioni.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lei ci *leggerastaseracihasemperelsuocuore*


 

hai deciso di farmi diventare scema nel leggere?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, *mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili*....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


Ma il sito è lo stesso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, io


cazzo, hai fatto la spia in pm?


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che noia però.


E' la crisi


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che non tutti possono capire determinate situazioni.....


hai ragione, è il quid che ci manca.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la crisi


e non fare la stronza pure tu.


sii seria.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> angelo del male, ti hanno mai detto che sei una stronza!!!!


non a sufficienza, a quanto pare.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzo, hai fatto la spia in pm?



si.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si.


vatti a fidare degli amici


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma il sito è lo stesso?


lui confidava che con la fascetta nera sugli occhi lei non lo riconoscesse


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma il sito è lo stesso?


sei di coccio pure tu...SI!


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

quando avete finito di sparare c.....e me lo fate sapere???


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sei di coccio pure tu...SI!


Ma si può parlare senza criticare tutte le volte, uff...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> quando avete finito di sparare c.....e me lo fate sapere???





dacci il tel che ti chiamiamo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> quando avete finito di sparare c.....e me lo fate sapere???


lo facciamo per ingannare l'attesa.
finora non hai scritto nulla di decente.
qual'è il tuo problema, ce lo dici o no?
lui che fa sesso con altre? ma già lo sapevi!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma si può parlare senza criticare tutte le volte, uff...




ma stavo scherzando stup 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  donzola!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dacci il tel che ti chiamiamo.


 
e se ti risponde il marito?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> quando avete finito di sparare c.....e me lo fate sapere???


Mi spieghi meglio questa cosa scusa che non ho capito? Allora stesso sito, dove ci sono anche foto vostre? E tu hai trovato la foto di tuo marito con un'altra?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se ti risponde il marito?



o cacchio....


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

se vuoi dammi il tuo ti chiamo io


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e non fare la stronza pure tu.
> 
> 
> sii seria.


SI ... ma stronza per strona permetti? E senza pecore al seguito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> se vuoi dammi il tuo ti chiamo io


mondieu! attenta micia


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo facciamo per ingannare l'attesa.
> finora non hai scritto nulla di decente.
> qual'è il tuo problema, ce lo dici o no?
> lui che fa sesso con altre? ma già lo sapevi!


Ma lo facevano lui+lei, lui e un'altra lei è un po' diverso.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> se vuoi dammi il tuo ti chiamo io



sei tu che hai il problema.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

si, esattamente così, ho trovato le sue foto con un'altra.....si può parlare seriamente ora....avete finito di sfottere???


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mondieu! attenta micia


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, esattamente così, ho trovato le sue foto con un'altra.....si può parlare seriamente ora....avete finito di sfottere???


ne hai facoltà.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma lo facevano lui+lei, lui e un'altra lei è un po' diverso.


ma le foto non le hanno pubblicate per cercare altri?
quindi erano lui lei e altri.
ora sono lui e altri.
manca lei. evvabbè.
che vuoi che sia?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... ma stronza per strona permetti? E senza pecore al seguito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, esattamente così, ho trovato le sue foto con un'altra.....si può parlare seriamente ora....avete finito di sfottere???


 
è mezz'ora che ti facciamo domande serie e non rispondi!


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, esattamente così, ho trovato le sue foto con un'altra.....si può parlare seriamente ora....avete finito di sfottere???


Scusa ma come funziona questa cosa? Nel senso si mettono le foto e gli annunci? Certo che la foto nello stesso sito... non è stato tanto furbo tuo marito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma come funziona questa cosa? Nel senso si mettono le foto e gli annunci? Certo che la foto nello stesso sito... non è stato tanto furbo tuo marito.


forse aveva la mascherina di zorro e sperava di non essere riconosciuto?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma le foto non le hanno pubblicate per cercare altri?
> quindi erano lui lei e altri.
> ora sono lui e altri.
> manca lei. evvabbè.
> che vuoi che sia?


Angelo che non ti piacciano queste cose ok, ma esistono. Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

sei sempre + stronza.....a te non capita nulla????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo che non ti piacciano queste cose ok, ma esistono. Non è la stessa cosa.


ma no, non mi dire.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> sei sempre + stronza.....a te non capita nulla????


me ne capitano di belle cose.
zorro ancora mi manca, devo dire.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

ci rinuncio.....mi rendo conto che su alcune cose si può non essere d'accordo, ma tanta ironia da quattro soldi mi sembra proprio eccessiva.......


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ci rinuncio.....mi rendo conto che su alcune cose si può non essere d'accordo, ma tanta ironia da quattro soldi mi sembra proprio eccessiva.......


uff ma io ti faccio le domande e non mi rispondi... su su racconta, ti ascolto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ci rinuncio.....mi rendo conto che su alcune cose si può non essere d'accordo, ma tanta ironia da quattro soldi mi sembra proprio eccessiva.......


ora, non per dire, ma hai un po' scocciato.
mk ad esempio ti sta ponendo domande serie, senza fare nessuna ironia. semplicemente non sembri intenzionata a rispondere nè a parlare. da che sei entrata non fai che offendere, vedi te.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

in mezzo a tutti questi sfottò la tua domanda mi è sfuggita....dimmi pure...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> in mezzo a tutti questi sfottò la tua domanda mi è sfuggita....dimmi pure...


 
che tristezza.

ciao belle bimbe, a poi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

magari se evitaste di darvi delle stron.ze a vicenda sarebbe più semplice.

Mai visto che una appena arrivata con una storia per giunta surreale si prenda la libertà di dare della stronza a destra e a manca.

Detto questo amica mia, il discorso è semplice: certi giochi si devono fare con intelligenza sennò ci si fà prendere la mano e si fanno guai.

Io non concepisco le cose trasgressive con terzi incomodi nella coppia ma non mi permetto di giudicare.

Certo è che il passo è breve, quando ti trovi un'altra o un altro nel letto è moooooooolto facile farla fuori dal seminato, non credi?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> in mezzo a tutti questi sfottò la tua domanda mi è sfuggita....dimmi pure...


questa :

Scusa ma come funziona questa cosa? Nel senso si mettono le foto e gli annunci? Certo che la foto nello stesso sito... non è stato tanto furbo tuo marito.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ci rinuncio.....mi rendo conto che su alcune cose si può non essere d'accordo, ma tanta ironia da quattro soldi mi sembra proprio eccessiva.......


Pero' non hai risposto ad una domanda precisa: Come mai sei arrivata su questo sito? Chi te l'ha suggerito???

Tanto per chiarirti un po la situazione, questo non e' (dovrebbe, va) un sito per scabisti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi rispondi?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

no, non è così, anche perchè se mi aveste dato il tempo di spiegare, vi avrei detto che per noi era la prima esperienza quell'annuncio.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

*impara l'arte e mettila da parte*



MK ha detto:


> questa :
> 
> Scusa ma come funziona questa cosa? Nel senso si mettono le foto e gli annunci? Certo che la foto nello stesso sito... non è stato tanto furbo tuo marito.


mk è curiosissima


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


 


E' un pò difficiel risponderti, devo dire...sarà perchè, probabilmente sbagliando, ho sempre pensato che lo scambio di coppie(perchè è di questo che stiamo parlando no? è per questo che vi proponevate assieme sul sito?) presupponga la totale assenza di gelosia reciproca...però adesso che hai scoperto che lui si propone anche da solo e/o con un'altra ti senti tradita...
E' l'idea di essere esclusa che ti ferisce? o la menzogna? questo non capisco....non può essere il puro fatto fisico dello stare con un'altra...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho troppo spesso sensazioni di presa in giro.




a chi lo dici...ma la migliore resta la pecora!!


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> no, non è così, anche perchè se mi aveste dato il tempo di spiegare, vi avrei detto che per noi era la prima esperienza quell'annuncio.


Triste ti va di spiegare bene senza polemiche? Allora prima esperienza, doppio annuncio?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

di siti del genere ne trovia a centinaia digitado su google, non ci vuole molto, si scrive un'annuncio e si mettono delle foto se si vuole e poi si aspettano i contatti delle persone che leggono l'annuncio....ce ne sono milioni.....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


se sei seria, e me lo auguro, ti chiedo perchè accetti un rapporto a più persone e poi ti offende, ti fa star male che tuo marito faccia lo stesso ma senza te.
Perchè è questo il problema no?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' l'idea di essere esclusa che ti ferisce? o la menzogna? questo non capisco....non può essere il puro fatto fisico dello stare con un'altra...


Anch'io ho pensato all'esclusione e alla menzogna. E' un gioco della coppia e se si gioca da soli la coppia non ci sta più. E' questo il problema Triste?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

si, è così, lo so che può sembrarvi strano ma l'inganno fa male, anche perchè io mio marito lo amo, e volevo giocare insieme a lui....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, è così, lo so che può sembrarvi strano ma l'inganno fa male, anche perchè io mio marito lo amo, e volevo giocare insieme a lui....


in questo caso hai ragione a stare di merda.
io gliene parlerei subito però.
Non lasciare che il rancore e la rabbia macerino


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, è così, lo so che può sembrarvi strano ma l'inganno fa male, anche perchè io mio marito lo amo, e volevo giocare insieme a lui....


E' stata una richiesta sua?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

non è vero che per fare certe esperienze bisogna accettare tutto, un conto e farle in due, un conto invece è farle da soli...anche questo è tradimento, non vi pare??


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> non è vero che per fare certe esperienze bisogna accettare tutto, un conto e farle in due, un conto invece è farle da soli...anche questo è tradimento, non vi pare??


però una certa dose di rischio la devi mettere in conto in queste cose.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> non è vero che per fare certe esperienze bisogna accettare tutto, un conto e farle in due, un conto invece è farle da soli...anche questo è tradimento, non vi pare??


Sì. Ma vorrei capire se l'hai fatto perché convinta o perché lui te lo ha chiesto...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

A me sembra che chi sta in cucina, non dovrebbe aver paura di bruciarsi...


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, è così, lo so che può sembrarvi strano ma l'inganno fa male, anche perchè io mio marito lo amo, e volevo giocare insieme a lui....


 
Ma sì, parlagliene subito e vedi cosa dice. Posso farti una domanda? da chi è partita l'idea di iscriversi a questo sito?


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

no, non è stata una sua richiesta, l'idea piaceva a tutti e due, anche perchè dal punto di vista sessuale siamo sempre andati d'accordo....e non pensavo che lui avesse bisogon di un'altra quando con me poteva avere tutto quello che voleva......


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> no, non è stata una sua richiesta, l'idea piaceva a tutti e due, anche perchè dal punto di vista sessuale siamo sempre andati d'accordo....e non pensavo che lui avesse bisogon di un'altra quando con me poteva avere tutto quello che voleva......


ma allora perchè hai accettato?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> no, non è stata una sua richiesta, l'idea piaceva a tutti e due, anche perchè dal punto di vista sessuale siamo sempre andati d'accordo....e non pensavo che lui avesse bisogon di un'altra quando con me poteva avere tutto quello che voleva......


Ma il gioco si è concretizzato o è rimasto l'annuncio e basta? E poi, non hai nessun sospetto su chi possa essere l'altra?


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> non è vero che per fare certe esperienze bisogna accettare tutto, un conto e farle in due, un conto invece è farle da soli...anche questo è tradimento, non vi pare??


 
Sì, certamente. Diciamo che era un gioco in cui avevate stabilito delle regole implicite e lui le ha violate...


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

non riesco a trovare il coraggio di parlargliene......e continuo a stare male....forse non vi rendete conto cosa significa .....immaginare il tradimento è un conto, ma vederlo pubblicato in internet fa star male da cani...


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> no, non è stata una sua richiesta, l'idea piaceva a tutti e due, anche perchè dal punto di vista sessuale siamo sempre andati d'accordo*....e non pensavo che lui avesse bisogon di un'altra quando con me poteva avere tutto quello che voleva*......


 
Grosso errore...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> non riesco a trovare il coraggio di parlargliene......e continuo a stare male....forse non vi rendete conto cosa significa .....immaginare il tradimento è un conto, ma vederlo pubblicato in internet fa star male da cani...


e se non l'avesse pubblicata lui la foto? Guarda che la gente è strana...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, certamente. Diciamo che era un gioco in cui avevate stabilito delle regole implicite e lui le ha violate...


Yes. Tradimento pure questo. Dei peggiori.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a chi lo dici...ma la migliore resta la pecora!!


beh..effettivamente...come darti torto-


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> non riesco a trovare il coraggio di parlargliene......e continuo a stare male....forse non vi rendete conto cosa significa .....immaginare il tradimento è un conto, ma vederlo pubblicato in internet fa star male da cani...


 
scusa ma non visitate il sito assieme ogni tanto? se vi siete "proposti" andrete pure a controllare se c'è qualcuno con cui poteteincontrarvi sullo stesso sito...scusa triste, non ti offendere, ma tuo marito però è proprio pirla, eh!ma se di sti siti ce n'è tanti ma proprio su quello si doveva mettere? perchè forse lui non ha tutta questa paura di essere scoperto se ci pensi


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

esattamente.....un gioco che era appena iniziato e non avevamo avuto ancora nessun incontro..


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> esattamente.....un gioco che era appena iniziato e non avevamo avuto ancora nessun incontro..


Quindi un gioco che aveva già iniziato lui, invece...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> esattamente.....un gioco che era appena iniziato e non avevamo avuto ancora nessun incontro..


affrontalo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non puoi fare altro.


ora stai subendo e basta.


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

non capisco cosa intendi dire con non ha paura di essere scoperto??


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

sono sicura che le foto le ha pubblicate lui.......ho finto di contattarlo e mi ha dato il suo numero di cell......quale conferma migliore....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

Non capisco il problema.
Per me non esiste. Insomma, se avete pubblicato un annuncio insieme per fare sesso con altri, perchè poi lui non può farlo?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

oltretutto se magari ti impegi ne trovi anche altre sul web...

scusa se sono cinica, ma ...


----------



## Old triste e sola (16 Febbraio 2009)

scusatemi, ma ora devo andare...possiamo rivederci domani'????


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> sono sicura che le foto le ha pubblicate lui.......ho finto di contattarlo e mi ha dato il suo numero di cell......quale conferma migliore....


Via mail? Beh però è strano che sapendo di avere una sua foto con un'altra pubblicata lì ti proponga lo stesso gioco nello stesso sito, ti pare?


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> esattamente.....un gioco che era appena iniziato e non avevamo avuto ancora nessun incontro..


 
Credo che questo gioco lo abbiate preso in maniera diversa, sai...per te era un'esperienza da fare assieme mentre per lui un sistema "legalizzato" di trombarsi altre...sono troppo cruda? 
Comunque se non vuoi affrontare direttamente l'argomento puoi sempre proporgli stasera di andare a vedere il sito assieme e vedi come reagisce


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> sono sicura che le foto le ha pubblicate lui.......ho finto di contattarlo e mi ha dato il suo numero di cell......quale conferma migliore....


e allora il problema è solo la tua paura di perderlo uno cosi.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non capisco il problema.
> Per me non esiste. Insomma, se avete pubblicato un annuncio insieme per fare sesso con altri, perchè poi lui non può farlo?


Con lei sì, senza di lei no.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> scusatemi, ma ora devo andare...possiamo rivederci domani'????



e ci devi chiedere il permesso?

ma cerrrrrrrrrrrto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non capisco il problema.
> Per me non esiste. Insomma, se avete pubblicato un annuncio insieme per fare sesso con altri, perchè poi lui non può farlo?
















   e gia', tu toma toma e cazza cazza te ne esci cosi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Nessun problema!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

chi di voi usa la scopa vileda col motorino?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e gia', tu toma toma e cazza cazza te ne esci cosi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ma è la logica Marì.
Di cosa ti lamenti se tu stessa sei consenziente?
Perchè a volte mi sento un'extraterrestre?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi di voi usa la scopa vileda col motorino?


Ma perchè,  l'hanno inventata?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eh ma è la logica Marì.
> Di cosa ti lamenti se tu stessa sei consenziente?
> Perchè a volte mi sento un'extraterrestre?


No Giusy è illogico invece. I giochi di coppia si fanno in coppia.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi di voi usa la scopa vileda col motorino?


Miciona scusa eh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZHrnAcLx7w













​


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi di voi usa la scopa vileda col motorino?


 
Non sai a che ho pensato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  p  ensavo ti attaccassi una scopa dietro al motorino!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  sarà meglio che vada a casa...sta giornata è stata lunga, sono veramente rincretinita!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No Giusy è illogico invece. I giochi di coppia si fanno in coppia.


Dipende dai giochi.
Cioè, se fai entrare nella coppia altre persone, cavolo ti lamenti di un tradimento? Ditemi se sbaglio....


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Dipende dai giochi.
> Cioè, se fai entrare nella coppia altre persone, cavolo ti lamenti di un tradimento? Ditemi se sbaglio....


UFFA. Allora, se il gioco di coppia è fare sesso con altre persone lo si fa in due. Se lo fa uno/una solo/a è tradimento.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Miciona scusa eh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZHrnAcLx7w
> 
> ...


sei stata chiara.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eh ma è la logica Marì.
> Di cosa ti lamenti se tu stessa sei consenziente?
> Perchè a volte mi sento un'extraterrestre?


 
anch'io faccio fatica a capire però credo che il problema sia il fatto che un gioco che doveva essere "della coppia" si è trasformato per lui in un'evasione dalla coppia...più o meno credo sia questo. Credo che chi sceglie questo tipo di esperienze non consideri un tradimento vedere il proprio partner con una persona che hanno scelto assieme...in questo caso, però, lui lo ha fatto all'insaputa di lei, alle sue spalle...in effetti non è la stessa cosa..


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> UFFA. Allora, se il gioco di coppia è fare sesso con altre persone lo si fa in due. Se lo fa uno/una solo/a è tradimento.



questioni  di lana caprina.


è folle ragionare su queste modalità di tradimento si o trad no.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> UFFA. Allora, se il gioco di coppia è fare sesso con altre persone lo si fa in due. Se lo fa uno/una solo/a è tradimento.


 

Mi par di capire che noi ci capiamo!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> UFFA. Allora, se il gioco di coppia è fare sesso con altre persone lo si fa in due. Se lo fa uno/una solo/a è tradimento.


 
Io lo trovo assurdo ed insignificante.
E' comunque far entrare altre persone nella coppia.
Se lei avesse voluto avere il suo uomo per sè che motivo avrebbe avuto per cercare queste esperienze con altri?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi par di capire che noi ci capiamo!!!


Per me è chiarissimo.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io lo trovo assurdo ed insignificante.
> E' comunque far entrare altre persone nella coppia.
> Se lei avesse voluto avere il suo uomo per sè che motivo avrebbe avuto per cercare queste esperienze con altri?


 
Le chiamerei perversioni...o no?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io lo trovo assurdo ed insignificante.
> E' comunque far entrare altre persone nella coppia.
> Se lei avesse voluto avere il suo uomo per sè che motivo avrebbe avuto per cercare queste esperienze con altri?


Dice che lo voleva fare anche lei... ogni coppia ha le proprie dinamiche.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per me è chiarissimo.



chiaro cosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Le chiamerei perversioni...o no?


Allora non c'è motivo di essere gelosi.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Allora non c'è motivo di essere gelosi.




















  Giusy un patto è un patto, per perverso che sia. Se si fa in due si fa in due, se lo fai con un'altra mi tradisci. Punto.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chiaro cosa?


Il tradimento.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Le chiamerei perversioni...o no?



forse è eccessivo chiamarle cosi...


sono giochi erotici verso i quali si deve essere portati.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eh ma è la logica Marì.
> Di cosa ti lamenti se tu stessa sei consenziente?
> Perchè a volte mi sento un'extraterrestre?


Giusy per me questa cosa non sta ne in cielo e ne in terra ... a me ste cose non sono mai piaciute ... non ne ho Mai sentito la necessita' ... chiaro?

A me sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ... quando si passano certi limiti la coppia e' SCOPPIATA.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il tradimento.


se rispondi a monosillabi non capisco.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> forse è eccessivo chiamarle cosi...
> 
> 
> sono giochi erotici verso i quali si deve essere portati.


E soprattutto devono essere graditi a entrambi, bisogna fare molta attenzione a non farsi trascinare...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Giusy un patto è un patto, per perverso che sia. Se si fa in due si fa in due, se lo fai con un'altra mi tradisci. Punto.



ahhhhhhhhhhh--okkei...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E soprattutto devono essere graditi a entrambi, bisogna fare molta attenzione a non farsi trascinare...


non avere le idee chiare su una modalità di questo tipo significa essere fottuti in partenza.
e se ti fai trascinare non avendole..-si è ingenui e stupidi due volte.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non avere le idee chiare su una modalità di questo tipo significa essere fottuti in partenza.
> *e se ti fai trascinare non avendole..-si è cretini due volte*.


Vero.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

*Non vi capisco, sinceramente...*

Personalmente trovo abbastanza sconfortante che una modalità di vivere la sessualità in un certo modo possa solo suscitare scherno e derisione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi non arriva a capire che il tradimento può esser vissuto anche per una mancanza ad un accordo di coppia (che nel caso di coppia diciamo aperta ad altre esperienze è l'agire in questo caso da single) non per questo dovrebbe assumere un simile atteggiamento giudicante e sfottente in base a come vive per sè la propria sessualità.

Forse cercare di entrare in quella modalità potrebbe aiutare sia l'utente che qui ha chiesto aiuto, che noi ad entrare in altre modalità di relazione, senza per questo doverle sposare o far nostre.

Che chi si possa trovare sfottuta, reagisca con amarezza ci sta senz'altro e non so se è peggio quella reazione o l'intento di chi si pone con disprezzo verso quel che viene riferito.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo abbastanza sconfortante che una modalità di vivere la sessualità in un certo modo possa solo suscitare scherno e derisione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

Non so, per me è tipo un sillogismo: se accetto che il mio uomo faccia sesso in mia presenza con altre donne, perchè dovrei stupirmi se lo fa in mia assenza?
Ok, capisco che c'è un accordo alla base: facciamo sesso con altri in presenza l'uno dell'altro, da soli no. Se tradisci questo patto mi hai tradito. Ma trovo sia un attimino ipocrita, insomma cambia la forma, ma la sostanza no, è comunque condivisione del proprio uomo con altre.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero.


e ora che le ho dato della ingenua e stupida, mi vorrà molto piu' bene di prima.


eccheccavolo pero'...se l'è cercata...

se per il c. non ci sta prendendo.


Ecco, sapete perchè credo che sia una presa in giro?

una donna che decide di fare questo gioco, un gioco dove ho hai una struttura di acciaio emotiva, una sicurezza di te stssa, una disinvoltura..etc..etc...come casso puo' stupirsi di vedere il proprio compagno che si scopa una seconda?

come?

e chiamare _Orribile_, poi, una realtà , che lui le ha proposto,e lei ha accettato, benchè il patto prevedesse una sonata a due e non a tre.

Non fai la disperata...gli spacchi la faccia e lo affronti cosi.

insomma, hai le idee chiare, le stesse che ti hanno fatto accettare il giochetto erotico assai pericoloso.

e non mi venisse a dire che non immaginava questo rischio perchè allora è lei che deve farsi analizzare da un serio professionista.

o noi che le abbiamo anche risposto.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non so, per me è tipo un sillogismo: se accetto che il mio uomo faccia sesso in mia presenza con altre donne, perchè dovrei stupirmi se lo fa in mia assenza?
> Ok, capisco che c'è un accordo alla base: facciamo sesso con altri in presenza l'uno dell'altro, da soli no. Se tradisci questo patto mi hai tradito. Ma trovo sia un attimino ipocrita, insomma cambia la forma, ma la sostanza no, è comunque condivisione del proprio uomo con altre.


Giusy non è la stessa cosa. Io potrei accettare che il mio uomo avesse relazioni con altre donne, ma me lo deve dire. Se non me lo dice è tradimento.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Giusy non è la stessa cosa. Io potrei accettare che il mio uomo avesse relazioni con altre donne, ma me lo deve dire. Se non me lo dice è tradimento.


 





   ora spalanco gli occhi io....


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ora che le ho dato della ingenua e stupida, mi vorrà molto piu' bene di prima.
> 
> 
> eccheccavolo pero'...se l'è cercata...
> ...


Micio non è così semplice...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo abbastanza sconfortante che una modalità di vivere la sessualità in un certo modo possa solo suscitare scherno e derisione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma piantala Freddy....si è reagito cosi perchè si è creduto che la pecora fosse tornata. e lo sai.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Micio non è così semplice...


e allora cassi..bella mia.

prima ti fai le ossa..e poi argomenti.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> ora spalanco gli occhi io....


 Beh non è la prima volta che faccio questi discorsi...


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non so, per me è tipo un sillogismo: se accetto che il mio uomo faccia sesso in mia presenza con altre donne, perchè dovrei stupirmi se lo fa in mia assenza?
> Ok, capisco che c'è un accordo alla base: facciamo sesso con altri in presenza l'uno dell'altro, *da soli no. Se tradisci questo patto mi hai tradito.* Ma trovo sia un attimino ipocrita, insomma cambia la forma, ma la sostanza no, è comunque condivisione del proprio uomo con altre.


E si ... perche' viene a mancare la complicita' della coppia, il dividere/vivere nello stesso momento il piacere di lui/lei.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora cassi..bella mia.
> 
> prima ti fai le ossa..e poi argomenti.


eh ma lei ha scoperto adesso la foto, anche se secondo me lui l'ha fatto apposta... stesso sito, mah...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

ci si mette in video per mercificare il proprio sesso...e poi si cerca la letteraturaottocentesca..ma fatemi sto cazzo di piacere


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> eh ma lei ha scoperto adesso la foto, anche se secondo me lui l'ha fatto apposta... stesso sito, mah...


Mk...appunto..

o è scemo lui

o è scema lei

o siamo scemi noi!

l'ultima che ho detto.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non so, per me è tipo un sillogismo: se accetto che il mio uomo faccia sesso in mia presenza con altre donne, perchè dovrei stupirmi se lo fa in mia assenza?
> Ok, capisco che c'è un accordo alla base: facciamo sesso con altri in presenza l'uno dell'altro, da soli no. Se tradisci questo patto mi hai tradito. Ma trovo sia un attimino ipocrita, insomma cambia la forma, ma la sostanza no, è comunque condivisione del proprio uomo con altre.


Cambia invece parecchio, perchè se riesci ad escludere il senso di possesso per il corpo del/la tuo/a partner e vedi la cosa come complicità come FARE INSIEME sesso con altre persone vi è condivisione nell'atto con altri, non con le motivazioni che ti portano a farlo (che è in genere desiderare di far raggiungere il massimo del piacere all'altro).

Poi possiamo scavare e trovare tutte le motivazioni psicologiche legate al voyeurismo, alla latente omosessualità a tutto quel che volte, ma se due si trovano d'accordo, almeno negli intenti, perchè non capire cosa viene a mancare IN QUEL rapporto quando uno dei due "gioca" da solo?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mk...appunto..
> 
> o è scemo lui
> 
> ...


Mah delle volte si fanno delle cose assurde proprio per farsi scoprire...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cambia invece parecchio, perchè se riesci ad escludere il senso di possesso per il corpo del/la tuo/a partner e vedi la cosa come complicità come FARE INSIEME sesso con altre persone vi è condivisione nell'atto con altri, non con le motivazioni che ti portano a farlo (che è in genere desiderare di far raggiungere il massimo del piacere all'altro).
> 
> Poi possiamo scavare e trovare tutte le motivazioni psicologiche legate al voyeurismo, alla latente omosessualità a tutto quel che volte, ma se due si trovano d'accordo, almeno negli intenti, perchè non capire cosa viene a mancare IN QUEL rapporto quando uno dei due "gioca" da solo?



senti freddy, quelo checaratterizza una coppia ( in amore ) è l'esclusività.


Tutto il resto è altro.

cosi la penso.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma piantala Freddy....si è reagito cosi perchè si è creduto che la pecora fosse tornata. e lo sai.


Non lo so chi farebbe meglio a piantarla di veder pecore o chissà che dietro ad ogni new entry che non si allinei a quel che noi pensiamo/abbiamo vissuto...

Detto ciò...buona serata e buon divertimento!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah delle volte si fanno delle cose assurde proprio per farsi scoprire...



appunto, ben detto, e si si vuole fare scoprire fessa lei che non lo aveva ancora capito.

fessa...

magari troppo giovane per queste esperienze che della parola amore ,  aprere mio, non vedono nemmeno la prima vocale.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cambia invece parecchio, perchè se riesci ad escludere il senso di possesso per il corpo del/la tuo/a partner e vedi la cosa come complicità come FARE INSIEME sesso con altre persone vi è condivisione nell'atto con altri, non con le motivazioni che ti portano a farlo (che è in genere desiderare di far raggiungere il massimo del piacere all'altro).
> 
> Poi possiamo scavare e trovare tutte le motivazioni psicologiche legate al voyeurismo, alla latente omosessualità a tutto quel che volte, ma se due si trovano d'accordo, almeno negli intenti, perchè non capire cosa viene a mancare IN QUEL rapporto quando uno dei due "gioca" da solo?


 
Fedi va bene tutto, non sto giudicando il loro modo di intendere il sesso, anche se non lo condivido affatto.
Dico solo che non ci si deve stupire se poi si perde il gioco dalle mani.... io non ci trovo nulla di stupefacente nel desiderio di lui di giocare da solo, anzi, lo trovo quasi "naturale". Lui ne avrebbe di motivi per giustificarsi, o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non lo so chi farebbe meglio a piantarla di veder pecore o chissà che dietro ad ogni new entry che non si allinei a quel che noi pensiamo/abbiamo vissuto...
> 
> Detto ciò...buona serata e buon divertimento!



ma che cazzo stai dicendo.


guarda l'ip. tu che puoi...io non non potendo mi difendo cosi


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Fedi va bene tutto, non sto giudicando il loro modo di intendere il sesso, anche se non lo condivido affatto.
> Dico solo che non ci si deve stupire se poi si perde il gioco dalle mani.... io non ci trovo nulla di stupefacente nel desiderio di lui di giocare da solo, anzi, lo trovo quasi "naturale". Lui ne avrebbe di motivi per giustificarsi, o no?


Quali motivi Giusy?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quali motivi Giusy?


 
"Possiamo fare sesso con altre persone ed io non posso fare sesso con altre donne?"


----------



## Old blackjack (16 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


 
Ma in tutta questa storia non ho capito una cosa..con i single,eravate in cerca di un partner femminile o maschile??Perchè penso questo faccia una gran differenza.Te lo dico da UOMO che ogni tanto noi maschietti siamo propensi ad un menage a trois con due donzelle,ma poi quando si parla invece di "condividere" la propria donna con un terzo uomo ci tiriamo indietro!
Non è che tuo marito la pensava cosi'? Te lo chiedo perchè dal racconto non si capisce bene questa cosa!


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> "Possiamo fare sesso con altre persone ed io non posso fare sesso con altre donne?"


Senza di me no. Se il gioco era di coppia.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Ma in tutta questa storia non ho capito una cosa..*con i single,eravate in cerca di un partner femminile o maschile*??Perchè penso questo faccia una gran differenza.Te lo dico da UOMO che ogni tanto noi maschietti siamo propensi ad un menage a trois con due donzelle,ma poi quando si parla invece di "condividere" la propria donna con un terzo uomo ci tiriamo indietro!
> Non è che tuo marito la pensava cosi'? Te lo chiedo perchè dal racconto non si capisce bene questa cosa!


Bravo Black, stavo pensando proprio alla stessa cosa.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Senza di me no. Se il gioco era di coppia.


Un gioco di coppia che non comprende l'esclusività, persa questa tutto è giustificabile, secondo me, e non ci si può lamentare.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Un gioco di coppia che non comprende l'esclusività, persa questa tutto è giustificabile, secondo me, e non ci si può lamentare.


Se non entri in queste dinamiche non puoi capire Giusy. L'esclusività sessuale non è fondamentale, se ci si crede in due.


----------



## Old blackjack (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bravo Black, stavo pensando proprio alla stessa cosa.


 
Ciao cara! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il problema è che se le cose stanno come dico io,probabilmente il marito ha fatto il furbetto ed ha acchiappato l'occasione buona sapendo già a priori che la sua donna non l'avrebbe mai "condivisa" con nessuno...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se non entri in queste dinamiche non puoi capire Giusy. L'esclusività sessuale non è fondamentale, se ci si crede in due.


e allora Mk, dimmi *cosa* caratterizza la fase dell'inammoramento e la sucessiva dell'amore.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

*black*



blackjack ha detto:


> Ciao cara!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puoi mi spieghi in questo rapporto il pronome che senso ha all'interno di questa tipologia di mercato( lo chiamo io ) di amore lo chiamano altri.


----------



## Old blackjack (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> puoi mi spieghi in questo rapporto il pronome che senso ha all'interno di questa tipologia di mercato( lo chiamo io ) di amore lo chiamano altri.


 
Infatti è una specie di mercato...insomma si mettono nudi davanti a tutti proponendosi.L'unico motivo per cui non lo è all'atto pratico è perchè non è a scopo mercenario...ma il senso mi pare lo stesso...


----------



## Old Becco (16 Febbraio 2009)

La mia vita sessuale è finita dopo i ripetuti tradimenti di mia moglie, che mi hanno tolto ogni entusiasmo, la mia quindi è una vita sessuale postuma, ma di fronte a queste storie, mi ritengo fortunato
Becco


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora Mk, dimmi *cosa* caratterizza la fase dell'inammoramento e la sucessiva dell'amore.


Sull'innamoramento concordo, c'è esclusiva. Altrimenti è finto innamoramento o patologia. Dopo dipende, ogni coppia crea le proprie dinamiche, l'importante è farlo in due.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non lo so chi farebbe meglio a piantarla di veder pecore o chissà che dietro ad ogni new entry che non si allinei a quel che noi pensiamo/abbiamo vissuto...
> 
> Detto ciò...buona serata e buon divertimento!



ma io ci penserei un attimo. è sempre lo stesso discorso. ti faccio una battuta e rispondi insultando. se ti insulto per prima mi tiri una centra?
quando fa comodo difendi per partito preso e ti metti i paraocchi. di fatto nessuno l'ha insultata, lei lo ha fatto.
se per te è giustificata, buona camicia a tutti, però un'altra volta prima di sparare sanzioni perché a una provocazione uno risponde con un "va a cagare" (e si potrebbe anche ribadire che non è un insulto) riflettici un attimo, perché i due pesi e le due misure alla lunga diventano fastidiosi. alla prima è una svista, poi un errore di valutazione, poi è volerlo fare.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io ci penserei un attimo. è sempre lo stesso discorso. ti faccio una battuta e rispondi insultando. se ti insulto per prima mi tiri una centra?
> quando fa comodo difendi per partito preso e ti metti i paraocchi. di fatto nessuno l'ha insultata, lei lo ha fatto.
> se per te è giustificata, buona camicia a tutti, però un'altra volta prima di sparare sanzioni perché a una provocazione uno risponde con un "va a cagare" (e si potrebbe anche ribadire che non è un insulto) riflettici un attimo, perché i due pesi e le due misure alla lunga diventano fastidiosi. alla prima è una svista, poi un errore di valutazione, poi è volerlo fare.


Ciao Comare... cosa hai cenato questa sera?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao Comare... cosa hai cenato questa sera?



uno schifo unico, guarda, sono tornata tardi e non avevo voglia di mettermi ai fornelli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

Credo che in quei siti Triste potrebbe più facilmente trovare chi la comprenderebbe.

Se qualcuno sta in una coppia scoppiata e, per mutuo soccorso, vuole rimanerci e intanto fare altro con altri o se, cerca di controllare il timore dell'abbandono, controllando il partner, comprendo che possa cadere nella disperazione se vede crollare il mutuo soccorso o se vede possibile (e anzi in qualche modo vicino) l'abbandono.
Non credo che vi sia altra soluzione che prendere atto che si può anche accettare un pitone o un doberman come terzo, ma questa accondiscendenza (di uno nei confronti dell'altro o reciproca) che si vuole chiamare gioco (ma il gioco è ben altra cosa e ha pricipalmente la funzione di simulare e vivere sul piano simbolico) non è certo quell'assicurazione che si vorrebbe che fosse e che la coppia non c'è più ( e secondo il mio parere neanche bene e rispetto).


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Infatti è una specie di mercato...insomma si mettono nudi davanti a tutti proponendosi.L'unico motivo per cui non lo è all'atto pratico è perchè non è a scopo mercenario...*ma il senso mi pare lo* *stesso..*.


il senso è esattamente lo stesso.
e una coppia che ha bisogno di una conferma di questo tipo non è una coppia ma due corpi che cercano sesso e basta.
Allora smettiamola di fare gli ipocriti e chiamiamo le cose col loro porco nome.
E sopratutto ricordiamoci che se pubblicamente diciamo certe cose ci becchiamo pubblici commenti che possono non essere graditi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il senso è esattamente lo stesso.
> e una coppia che ha bisogno di una conferma di questo tipo non è una coppia ma due corpi che cercano sesso e basta.
> Allora smettiamola di fare gli ipocriti e chiamiamo le cose col loro porco nome.
> E sopratutto ricordiamoci che se pubblicamente diciamo certe cose ci becchiamo pubblici commenti che possono non essere graditi



eh no. non è così. e puoi sparare delle "stronza" come ti pare che poi sei giustificata. senza considerare che al primo stronza al mio indirizzo, non mi pare che avessi detto nulla di offensivo o maleducato. ho fatto domande precise. la risposta è stata che sono stronza. che è anche vero, per carità... ma oggi ho voglia di fare polemica pubblica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il senso è esattamente lo stesso.
> e una coppia che ha bisogno di una conferma di questo tipo non è una coppia ma *due corpi che cercano sesso e basta.*
> Allora smettiamola di fare gli ipocriti e chiamiamo le cose col loro porco nome.
> E sopratutto ricordiamoci che se pubblicamente diciamo certe cose ci becchiamo pubblici commenti che possono non essere graditi


 ...con complicità...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che in quei siti Triste potrebbe più facilmente trovare chi la comprenderebbe.
> 
> Se qualcuno sta in una coppia scoppiata e, per mutuo soccorso, vuole rimanerci e intanto fare altro con altri o se, cerca di controllare il timore dell'abbandono, controllando il partner, comprendo che possa cadere nella disperazione se vede crollare il mutuo soccorso o se vede possibile (e anzi in qualche modo vicino) l'abbandono.
> Non credo che vi sia altra soluzione che prendere atto che si può anche accettare un pitone o un doberman come terzo, ma questa accondiscendenza (di uno nei confronti dell'altro o reciproca) che si vuole chiamare gioco (ma il gioco è ben altra cosa e ha pricipalmente la funzione di simulare e vivere sul piano simbolico) non è certo quell'assicurazione che si vorrebbe che fosse e che la coppia non c'è più ( e secondo il mio parere neanche bene e rispetto).


Va bene Persa, questo però è negare la realtà. Una realtà altra ma che esiste. Sarebbe interessante discuterne invece di chiudere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no. non è così. e puoi sparare delle "stronza" come ti pare che poi sei giustificata. senza considerare che al primo stronza al mio indirizzo, non mi pare che avessi detto nulla di offensivo o maleducato. ho fatto domande precise. la risposta è stata che sono stronza. che è anche vero, per carità... ma oggi ho voglia di fare polemica pubblica.


Però Triste ha visto le immagini in internet ...mica ha visto la saponetta...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...con complicità...


anche due amiche che vanno a cercare uomini da trombarsi  lo fanno con complicità.
Ma poi io dico, se sei così convinta che sia tanto naturale e normale , salutare per la vita di coppia e via discorrendo, cazzo t'incazzi se uno non la pensa come te e te lo dice??
c'hai la codina di paglia??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però Triste ha visto le immagini in internet ...mica ha visto la saponetta...








   quale saponetta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche due amiche che vanno a cercare uomini da trombarsi  lo fanno con complicità.
> Ma poi io dico, se sei così convinta che sia tanto naturale e normale , salutare per la vita di coppia e via discorrendo, cazzo t'incazzi se uno non la pensa come te e te lo dice??
> c'hai la codina di paglia??


e dimentichi che - come sempre accade in questi casi - chi si sente attaccato reagisce con "vi credeve intelligenti" "sono cose che non si possono capire, che non sono per tutti".
ma che due palle.
alla fine chi vive la sessualità "tradizionale" (si può dire tradizionale?) è ritardato. siccome si carpisce la contrarietà, si sale su un piedistallo. niente di più irritante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Va bene Persa, questo però è negare la realtà. Una realtà altra ma che esiste. Sarebbe interessante discuterne invece di chiudere.


 Chi dovrebbe chiudere il suo "rapporto" è Triste visto che nonostante ogni sua disponibilità è stata tradita.
Oppure vuoi farle fare un esame di coscienza e cercare di scoprire cosa non ha dato lei nel rapporto e perché a lui non bastava la disponibilità di lei e perché non si è sentito libero di dire che voleva farlo con cani e porci da solo?
Ma cosa c'è da capire?
A te piace l'idea di stare con uno ed essere libera di andare con altri e che lui faccia altrettanto?
Buon per te.
Ma cosa ci sia di interessante in queste pratiche io non lo so.
Tu le trovi interessanti?
Discutene tu. Chiedi anche la marca di saponette consigliate.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi dovrebbe chiudere il suo "rapporto" è Triste visto che nonostante ogni sua disponibilità è stata tradita.
> Oppure vuoi farle fare un esame di coscienza e cercare di scoprire cosa non ha dato lei nel rapporto e perché a lui non bastava la disponibilità di lei e perché non si è sentito libero di dire che voleva farlo con cani e porci da solo?
> Ma cosa c'è da capire?
> A te piace l'idea di stare con uno ed essere libera di andare con altri e che lui faccia altrettanto?
> ...


Non sono argomenti da forum? Azz credevo si parlasse di tradimenti, non di un solo e unico tipo di tradimento...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps i riferimenti a saponi&c. sono incomprensibili ai nuovi utenti e non capisco che c'entrino comunque.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi dovrebbe chiudere il suo "rapporto" è Triste visto che nonostante ogni sua disponibilità è stata tradita.
> Oppure vuoi farle fare un esame di coscienza e cercare di scoprire cosa non ha dato lei nel rapporto e perché a lui non bastava la disponibilità di lei e perché non si è sentito libero di dire che voleva farlo con cani e porci da solo?
> Ma cosa c'è da capire?
> A te piace l'idea di stare con uno ed essere libera di andare con altri e che lui faccia altrettanto?
> ...



aridaje con sta saponetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . mi dev'essere sfuggito un post. illuminatemi


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo abbastanza sconfortante che una modalità di vivere la sessualità in un certo modo possa solo suscitare scherno e derisione.


dipende dai punti di vista.
quello che a te può sembrare normale e naturalissimo a me può apparire come una deviazione sessuale con gravi ripercussioni sulla personalità.
sarò libera di dirlo (cosa che prima non avevo ancora fatto) o no??
e torniamo al discorso che faceva micia: per fare certe scelte ci vuole una grandissima personalità o una grande incoscienza (e sono educata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
se qualcuno arriva dicendo, esempio limite, che ha provato ad avere un rapporto con l'aspirapolvere,e io l'ho letto più volte ( sempre di modalità sessuale diversa trattasi) sarò libera di ridere delle conseguenze o no??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista.
> quello che a te può sembrare normale e naturalissimo a me può apparire come una deviazione sessuale con gravi ripercussioni sulla personalità.
> sarò libera di dirlo (cosa che prima non avevo ancora fatto) o no??
> e torniamo al discorso che faceva micia: per fare certe scelte ci vuole una grandissima personalità o una grande incoscienza (e sono educata
> ...


e io posso mettermi nei panni dell'aspirapolvere?


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aridaje con sta saponetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ma tu ai tempi delle saponette con i peli non c'eri?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma tu ai tempi delle saponette con i peli non c'eri?


neanch'io l'ho capita


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e io posso mettermi nei panni dell'aspirapolvere?


no.
Stronza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma tu ai tempi delle saponette con i peli non c'eri?


mi sa proprio di no oppure c'ero e me le sono perse


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.
> Stronza
















guarda che anche l'aspirapolvere ha voce in capitolo, sai? è lì che riposa tranquilla e all'improvviso, l'inaspettato


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> neanch'io l'ho capita


Non ricordi Actarus e la sua storia?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ricordi Actarus e la sua storia?


no....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma tu ai tempi delle saponette con i peli non c'eri?





Asudem ha detto:


> neanch'io l'ho capita





angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sa proprio di no oppure c'ero e me le sono perse


Era l'indizio da cui l'utente Actarus aveva dedotto le preferenze della sua lei per rapporti con più persone ...poi dopo esserci appassionati alla vicenda e aver sostenuto l'utente ...questi si era rivelato un'utente ...sempre la stessa...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era l'indizio da cui l'utente Actarus aveva dedotto le preferenze della sua lei per rapporti con più persone ...poi dopo esserci appassionati alla vicenda e aver sostenuto l'utente ...questi si rivelato un'utente ...sempre la stessa...




sempre fina fina...


ma dopo quanti cloni le danno la laurea ad honorem??


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre fina fina...
> 
> 
> ma dopo quanti cloni le danno la laurea ad honorem??


Buona lettura

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/search.php?searchid=362194





​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre fina fina...
> 
> 
> ma dopo quanti cloni le danno la laurea ad honorem??


bisogna chiedere ad air, ha già 3 dottorati


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era l'indizio da cui l'utente Actarus aveva dedotto le preferenze della sua lei per rapporti con più persone ...poi dopo esserci appassionati alla vicenda e aver sostenuto l'utente ...questi si era rivelato un'utente ...sempre la stessa...



A me faceva morire dal ridere quando chiamava Fedifrago "Fedigrafo"














    cambiava nick, ma con Fedi' commetteva sempre lo stesso errore e da li si capiva la panzana


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2009)

*unaaaa?!?!?!??!*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io ci penserei un attimo. è sempre lo stesso discorso. *ti faccio una battuta e rispondi insultando*. se ti insulto per prima mi tiri una centra?
> quando fa comodo difendi per partito preso e ti metti i paraocchi. di fatto nessuno l'ha insultata, lei lo ha fatto.
> se per te è giustificata, buona camicia a tutti, però un'altra volta prima di sparare sanzioni perché a una provocazione uno risponde con un "va a cagare" (e si potrebbe anche ribadire che non è un insulto) riflettici un attimo, perché i due pesi e le due misure alla lunga diventano fastidiosi. alla prima è una svista, poi un errore di valutazione, poi è volerlo fare.


Rileggetevi un pò...poi fate come vi pare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il resto del discorso...lasciamo perdere che è meglio...


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Febbraio 2009)

de gustibus.....un mio vicino tempo fa fu beccato dalla moglie che andava a farsi trapanare il didietro dai trans brasiliani


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> de gustibus.....un mio vicino tempo fa fu beccato dalla moglie che andava a farsi trapanare il didietro dai trans brasiliani


e come è finita?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e come è finita?


 e' finita che lui x un p'o' ha camminato storto........


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' finita che lui x un p'o' ha camminato storto........


Per le botte della moglie?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per le botte della moglie?


 non mi risulta che la moglie l'abbia picchiato


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non mi risulta che la moglie l'abbia picchiato


Ah, ha fatto un po' di casino e poi l'ha tenuto al guinzaglio?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah, ha fatto un po' di casino e poi l'ha tenuto al guinzaglio?


 no se n'e andata...e lui camminava storto xche di coda ne aveva presa troppa


----------



## Old velistasolitario (17 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no se n'e andata...e lui camminava storto xche di coda ne aveva presa troppa


 
...e troppa coda fa male...


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Non so, io trovo che una coppia che deve cercare esperienze con altri per eccitarsi qualche problema ce l'ha forse, quanto meno nell'intimità visto che evidentemente il sesso fra loro da soli non è più eccitante. Ci sono anche quelli che si eccitano solo con i film porno e pure questo secondo me è un indice che nella coppia qualcosa non va a livello sessuale...
Insisto, però, che secondo me il tradimento per Triste è stato la scoperta che per lei era una cosa "di coppia" e per lui solo un modo per farsi delle altre, che lui, insomma, ha violato le regole del gioco...ed indubbiamente questo *è* un tradimento, un tradimento della fiducia e della coppia. 
Poi si può discutere all'infinito sul fatto che concordiamo o meno con le loro scelte sessuali ma per questo, allora, dovremmo aprire un'altra discussione.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non so, io trovo che una coppia che deve cercare esperienze con altri per eccitarsi qualche problema ce l'ha forse, quanto meno nell'intimità visto che evidentemente il sesso fra loro da soli non è più eccitante. Ci sono anche quelli che si eccitano solo con i film porno e pure questo secondo me è un indice che nella coppia qualcosa non va a livello sessuale...
> Insisto, però, che secondo me il tradimento per Triste è stato *la scoperta che per lei era una cosa "di coppia" e per lui solo un modo per farsi delle altre, che lui, insomma, ha violato le regole del gioco...ed indubbiamente questo è un tradimento, un tradimento della fiducia e della coppia. *
> Poi si può discutere all'infinito sul fatto che concordiamo o meno con le loro scelte sessuali ma per questo, allora, dovremmo aprire un'altra discussione.


Concordo. Poi sulle scelte sessuali ognuno si regola come vuole.


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho capito, vi eravate iscritti per cercare verze.












   che si sa...con la costina di maiale è la morte sua


----------



## Old velistasolitario (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Poi sulle scelte sessuali ognuno si regola come vuole.


 
....certo che il punto è questo....ed effettivamente ci poteva arrivare più di qualcun altro con nettamente meno acidità gratuita....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

guarda fedifrago, se hai voglia di litigare dillo subito che almeno ci leviamo il pensiero.
quando parli con me, parla di me. mi frega nulla di quello che fanno gli altri e gradirei non rispondere per loro.
non mi sembra di essermi mai nascosta dietro un dito ma di avere sempre riconosciuto quando ho rotto le palle e anche quando ho esagerato e, in questo caso, non ritengo d'averlo fatto.

quindi magari vatti tu a rileggere gli interventi, e guarda se io ho tirato in ballo la pecora, se io ho parlato di cloni, se io ho parlato di presa per il culo, e quante battute avevo fatto prima di beccarmi della stronza.

il secondo intervento (o il terzo) di triste è stato quello di dare degli stupidi a chi stava partecipando alla discussione. che dire? mi sono difesa perché attaccata?

poi ti dico, nonostante mi abbia dato della stronza t'assicuro che ho dormito in maniera decisamente serena stanotte, ma visto che tanto si parla e si chiede coerenza, facciamo i coerenti.

e visto che a quanto pare non hai voglia di andare a rileggere la sequenza di miei post prima che arrivasse il primo insulto, eccoteli qua.
quante sono le battute? dieci? cento? o forse parli di battute per il mio tono polemico? non condivido, e così come il tono polemico o non accomodante lo uso con un traditore (dato che il tradimento non lo giustifico), lo uso anche in questo caso.

e non mi venire a dire che altri ne hanno fatto, perché - sarò chiara - delle battute degli altri, me ne fotto.



angelodelmale ha detto:


>





angelodelmale ha detto:


> che vorresti sentirti dire, per la precisione?
> fare sesso con altri va bene se siete coinvolti contemporaneamente, sennò è orribile?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> che vuoi da noi? sei tu quella che ha pubblicato l'annuncio come coppia. a me solo l'idea fa cagare, pure non essendo una santa. ma contenti voi, contenti tutti.
> continuo a non capire quale sia il tuo problema.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma oltre che alla camera di commercio sono iscritti all'albo artigiani?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ci arriva.
> 
> diamole tempo.
> 
> io alle 18.15 dovrei andare però... se possiamo aggiornarci per tempo.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> che modi Marì
> 
> 
> 
> ...





triste e sola ha detto:


> angelo del male, ti hanno mai detto che sei una stronza!!!!


----------



## Old blackjack (17 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> de gustibus.....un mio vicino tempo fa fu beccato dalla moglie che andava a farsi trapanare il didietro dai trans brasiliani


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2009)

*brugo*



Brugola ha detto:


> che si sa...con la costina di maiale è la morte sua





Buongiorno costina.

come sta?


----------



## Old giulia (17 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda fedifrago, se hai voglia di litigare dillo subito che almeno ci leviamo il pensiero.
> quando parli con me, parla di me. mi frega nulla di quello che fanno gli altri e gradirei non rispondere per loro.
> non mi sembra di essermi mai nascosta dietro un dito ma di avere sempre riconosciuto quando ho rotto le palle e anche quando ho esagerato e, in questo caso, non ritengo d'averlo fatto.
> 
> ...


 
Ciao comara... tu non hai una buona alimentazione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao comara... tu non hai una buona alimentazione...


il mio nutrizionalista non la pensa così


----------



## Old stellamarina (17 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> sono sicura che le foto le ha pubblicate lui.......ho finto di contattarlo e mi ha dato il suo numero di cell......quale conferma migliore....


a questo punto porta avanti il gioco...oganizza un incontro con lui e l'altra e zac...il gioco è fatto. così prendi due piccioni con una fava, sgami lui e guardi in faccia l'ipotetica amante, poi decidi lì per lì se castrare lui, tirare i capelli a lei ecc...


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> a questo punto porta avanti il gioco...oganizza un incontro con lui e l'altra e zac...il gioco è fatto. così prendi due piccioni con una fava, sgami lui e guardi in faccia l'ipotetica amante, poi decidi lì per lì se castrare lui, tirare i capelli a lei ecc...


----------



## Old matilde (17 Febbraio 2009)

è uno dei peggiori tradimenti che ho sentito, mi dispiace.

quello che tu hai interpretato come gioco di coppia, bello da fare assieme, lui l'ha già fatto da "single", ed è stato lui che lo ha proposto vero?

si è preso l'assoluta libertà sessuale, ma non è la stessa cosa anzi, è l'opposto!!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (17 Febbraio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> a questo punto porta avanti il gioco...oganizza un incontro con lui e l'altra e zac...il gioco è fatto. così prendi due piccioni con una fava, sgami lui e guardi in faccia l'ipotetica amante, poi decidi lì per lì se castrare lui, tirare i capelli a lei ecc...


davvero! se lei riuscisse a divertirsi facendo sentire lui escluso


----------



## Old caino (17 Febbraio 2009)

*triste e sola*

non ti preoccupare triste e sola, non c'è nessuno qui che possa sentenziare sulle tue divagazioni erotiche, chi ti prende per il culo fa parte della popolazione ben nota del sito vedi alla voce falliti che postano per riacquisire un po di dignita dopo aver capito che il proprio posto nella societa è quello della cornuta o, nel miglior dei casi, del wannabe (but icannot), quindi lascia che idioti tipo angelodelmale o miciolidia sparino la merda che hanno nel petto piu in la che possono, è il consiglio avuto dallo specialista che li segue...

riguardo a te,  in bocca al lupo, che consiglio ti si puo dare...vi siete addentrati in un terreno ambiguo e le ragioni con cui tu ti sei avvicinata a quegli ambienti potrebbero non essere quelle di tuo marito. siti o no siti, dovresti fare un bel lavoro di comprensione di chi hai di fianco. ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

caino ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare triste e sola, non c'è nessuno qui che possa sentenziare sulle tue divagazioni erotiche, chi ti prende per il culo fa parte della popolazione ben nota del sito vedi alla voce falliti che postano per riacquisire un po di dignita dopo aver capito che il proprio posto nella societa è quello della cornuta o, nel miglior dei casi, del wannabe (but icannot), quindi lascia che idioti tipo angelodelmale o miciolidia sparino la merda che hanno nel petto piu in la che possono, è il consiglio avuto dallo specialista che li segue...
> 
> riguardo a te,  in bocca al lupo, che consiglio ti si puo dare...vi siete addentrati in un terreno ambiguo e le ragioni con cui tu ti sei avvicinata a quegli ambienti potrebbero non essere quelle di tuo marito. siti o no siti, dovresti fare un bel lavoro di comprensione di chi hai di fianco. ciao


non capisco chi possa essere costui


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non capisco chi possa essere costui

















non so chi sia ma c'ha un dentino avvelenato con te  mica da ridere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so chi sia ma c'ha un dentino avvelenato con te  mica da ridere


strano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




devo ricordargli la bambina che gli tirava giù i pantaloni a scuola


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

ANGELO, COSA HAI COMBINATO STAVOLTA? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Possibile che dobbiamo correre sempre in tuo aiuto?  e insomma.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ANGELO, COSA HAI COMBINATO STAVOLTA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nulla, giuro


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nulla, giuro


noooooooo!!!

non piangere dai!  starsera andiamo al GILEZ 90, ok?

e siamo noi  e siamo noi.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> noooooooo!!!
> 
> non piangere dai!  starsera andiamo al GILEZ 90, ok?
> 
> e siamo noi  e siamo noi.....

























intanto vado a fare la doccia. a dopo se ci siete, bottegai del mio cuore


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nulla, giuro


 

A me già uno che come nome si sceglie Caino m'inquieta...speriamo sia figlio unico...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> intanto vado a fare la doccia. a dopo se ci siete, bottegai del mio cuore


che te baci zoccolett???
come mi giro troieggi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che te baci zoccolett???
> come mi giro troieggi


asu, lo sai....io sono super-partes. Non faccio testo....( per ora.....)


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A me già uno che come nome si sceglie Caino m'inquieta...speriamo sia figlio unico...


questo è benedettino dei miei....


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo è benedettino dei miei....


 
Un benedettino? Ossia un frate?


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Un benedettino? Ossia un frate?
















   no peggio...


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no peggio...


 
un dominicano?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> un dominicano?


Ci sono anche i Cappuccini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  comunque tutto TACE!


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!





triste e sola ha detto:


> avevamo un annuncio pubblicato come coppia....


 l'unica cosa che mi viene da dirti e su cui puoi riflettere è che o hai sposato una persona che se ne fotte della tua opinione o che non è particolarmente dotato di intelligenza e in tutte e due i casi lascio a te il giudizio...


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> si, esattamente così, ho trovato le sue foto con un'altra.....si può parlare seriamente ora....avete finito di sfottere???
























non ce la posso fare....


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ci rinuncio.....mi rendo conto che su alcune cose si può non essere d'accordo, ma tanta ironia da quattro soldi mi sembra proprio eccessiva.......


 rileggiti e se non ci trovi nulla da ridere direi che il problema di tuo marito che va con tutto il condominio a tua insaputa è il problema minore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che te baci zoccolett???
> come mi giro troieggi




















ma erano maci amichevoli


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma erano maci amichevoli


confermo!

e poi io non conto, ricordatevelo!


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

capisco la tristezza in realtà ,però ,non sei sola
ma in allegra compagnia


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo è benedettino dei miei....



Direi che ha avuto un tono minore oggi.

di solito è piu' gajardo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Direi che ha avuto un tono minore oggi.
> 
> di solito è piu' gajardo


è di nuovo in lista utenti: che senso avrebbe clonarsi?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

rileggendo questo tred effettivamente siam stati troppo superficiali.
Se la storia è vera e triste sta soffrendo veramente io mi scuso.
Ci pensa già la vita a bastonarci senza che lo facciano degli estranei con cui ci si sfoga.


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rileggendo questo tred effettivamente siam stati troppo superficiali.
> Se la storia è vera e triste sta soffrendo veramente io mi scuso.
> Ci pensa già la vita a bastonarci senza che lo facciano degli estranei con cui ci si sfoga.


se la storia è vera forse un po' di (auto'ironia in questo caso le servirebbe...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se la storia è vera forse un po' di (auto'ironia in questo caso le servirebbe...


quando ti senti tradita, per quanto la situazione sia al limite, d'ironia ne hai pochina.


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando ti senti tradita, per quanto la situazione sia al limite, d'ironia ne hai pochina.


quindi tutto il mondo la deve perdere per questo?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi tutto il mondo la deve perdere per questo?


cosa c'entra? se tu entri qui con un macigno, un tuo problema e ti becchi solo risposte ironiche ti senti meglio?
La battuta ci sta pure ma dopo deve venire anche una parola di conforto o di tentativo di aiuto.
Secondo me.


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa c'entra? se tu entri qui con un macigno, un tuo problema e ti becchi solo risposte ironiche ti senti meglio?
> La battuta ci sta pure ma dopo deve venire anche una parola di conforto o di tentativo di aiuto.
> Secondo me.


se lo vuole si...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se lo vuole si...


se lo vuole si cosa??


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se lo vuole si cosa??


aiuto... e l'aiuto può anche venire da chi ti dice cose in contrasto con quello che vuoi sentirti dire...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> aiuto... e l'aiuto può anche venire da chi ti dice cose in contrasto con quello che vuoi sentirti dire...


sivvabbè.


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sivvabbè.


 hai ragione siamo gente orribile


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai ragione siamo gente orribile



bravo. che ironico


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravo. che ironico


ero serio, ma non troppo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando ti senti tradita, per quanto la situazione sia al limite, d'ironia ne hai pochina.


Io ho risposto seriamente come ho fatto con altri.
Non vedo perché se a chi ha un'amante posso dire di non raccontarsela e non fare altrettanto a chi chiama gioco ...la roulette russa del sesso.
Non vedo perché mai se si condivide, per fare un esempio, la pornografia ci si debba stupire che questa possa essere fruita anche individualmente. Ci si stupisce solo se ci si era illusi di avere il controllo sulle emozioni del partner.
Chi dà il suo assenso a certe situazioni crede di poter avere un maggiore controllo attraverso la complicità.
Ma io sono convinta, e lo dico da un po', che si tente a confondere l'intimità con la complicità.
E' vero che la complicità lega, ma lega da complici che, a volte, si sparano tra loro.
Purtroppo è talmente difficile anche solo avvicinarsi all'intimità e si ha spesso talmente paura dell'abbandono e della solitudine che si percorre la scorciatoia della complicità...


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I
> Purtroppo è talmente difficile anche solo avvicinarsi all'intimità e si ha spesso talmente paura dell'abbandono e della solitudine che si percorre la scorciatoia della complicità...


Mah che sia tradimento non ci piove, comunque non credo sia paura dell'abbandono o solitudine. Poi che sia un territorio pericoloso sono d'accordo.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2009)

La storia sicuramente puo' essere vera.

E a questa veridicità va tutto il mio rispetto.


Purtroppo pero', il mio non taciuto imbarrazzo che mi ha portato a risponderle in maniera ironica,  è stato come immaginavavo avvalorato dall'intervento di quel tale nik di cui non ricordo .

Potrebbe essere la stessa persona clonata 2 volte  o altri..il risultato non cambia.


si clonasse meglio la prossima volta se non vuole essere sgamata cosi facilmente.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si clonasse meglio la prossima volta se non vuole essere sgamata cosi facilmente.


 
Ma che sia un clone non ci piove. Che sia lei non credo però.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma che sia un clone non ci piove. *Che sia lei non credo però*.


 
tocca darti ragione.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> La storia sicuramente puo' essere vera.
> 
> E a questa veridicità va tutto il mio rispetto.
> 
> ...


ma chi sarebbe ??? sempre la solita psicopatica??


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Per me*

è uomo, poi magari mi sbaglio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> è uomo, poi magari mi sbaglio


idem con patate.


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

per me è benedettino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me è benedettino


ma ti riferisci a caino?
eddai e col nick di due traditori, poi?
io già da ieri penso che benedettino sia banocle....pure caino...no....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me è benedettino


ma non era una donna??


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Certo*

che sta storia dei cloni... ma non esiste un modo per capire? Il famoso IP...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che sta storia dei cloni... ma non esiste un modo per capire? Il famoso IP...



è stato già detto un milione di volte che se è dinamico non becchi un cazzo


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è stato già detto un milione di volte che se è *dinamico* non becchi un cazzo


APPUNTO!


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> APPUNTO!


Mah un metodo ci sarà... staaaaaaaaaaaaff


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è stato già detto un milione di volte che se è dinamico non becchi un cazzo


insisto col dire  e lo farò fino allo sfinimento, che neanche con lo statico puoi avere certezza, dato che può essere uno statico condiviso da migliaia di persone.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah un metodo ci sarà... staaaaaaaaaaaaff


sì, chiamiamo la nasa e check norris


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, chiamiamo la nasa e check norris


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah un metodo ci sarà... staaaaaaaaaaaaff


certo: la polizia postale.
e di sicuro se glielo chiedi riterranno che è un motivo valido per fare indagin, un clone su un forum


----------



## Old lele51 (18 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> avevamo un annuncio pubblicato come coppia....


scusa il ritardo... ma cosa ti aspettavi... se come coppia ti vuol condividere...
figurati che rispetto avrà per il vostro rapporto.... da singolo.....
Lele


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo: la polizia postale.
> e di sicuro se glielo chiedi riterranno che è un motivo valido per fare indagin, un clone su un forum


uff, la polizia postale serve per altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque se clone è mi pare clone incazzato.


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo: la polizia postale.
> e di sicuro se glielo chiedi riterranno che è un motivo valido per fare indagin, un clone su un forum


correranno subito!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> uff, la polizia postale serve per altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si? e a cosa? in caso fosse necessario (realmente) fare indagini del genere da chi vai? 

e lascia che si scazzi


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> scusa il ritardo... ma cosa ti aspettavi... se come coppia ti vuol condividere...
> figurati che rispetto avrà per il vostro rapporto.... da singolo.....
> Lele


Lele guarda che lei e'/era d'accordo per i giochini eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao bello, come va?


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si? e a cosa? in caso fosse necessario (realmente) fare indagini del genere da chi vai?
> 
> e lascia che si scazzi


Angelo non è questione da polizia postale un clone, in dol con gli IP visibili avevano risolto dei problemi, mi avevano detto, ma io non c'ero ancora.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo non è questione da polizia postale un clone, in dol con* gli IP visibili* avevano risolto dei problemi, mi avevano detto, ma io non c'ero ancora.


SI, ma fu solo per alcuni giorni, poi tutti a saltare in difesa della privacy ... comunque ci sono siti dove l'IP e' visibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo: la polizia postale.
> e di sicuro se glielo chiedi riterranno che è un motivo valido per fare indagin, un clone su un forum


chiamati dallo staff han risposto che mollano lì immediatamente intercettazioni , emergenza violenze e pedofili per venire a risolvere il caso dell'anno: i cloni di tradimento.net 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ordine del giorno: beccare cat con le mani nella marmellata e benedetto che si arma di katana per distruggere angelodelmale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




pettinate la cofana e stirate bene il vestitino che saranno qua fra poco


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Non*

credo c'entrino... però sensazioni mie...


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiamati dallo staff han risposto che mollano lì immediatamente intercettazioni , emergenza violenze e pedofili per venire a risolvere il caso dell'anno: i cloni di tradimento.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tu  ci scherzi ma sul sito canaposo dove moderavo sono venuti, hanno chiuso il sito e arrestato ai domiciliari 4 miei amici.
il tempo lo trovano sai???
che vengano subito a indagare questi racchioni!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu  ci scherzi ma sul sito canaposo dove moderavo sono venuti, hanno chiuso il sito e arrestato ai domiciliari 4 miei amici.
> * il tempo lo trovano sai?*??
> che vengano subito a indagare questi racchioni!!


filo a truccarmi!!!


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> filo a truccarmi!!!


tu secondo me sei il clone di quella gnoccolona di brugoletta


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu secondo me sei il clone di quella gnoccolona di brugoletta


io sono l'unica, l'originale. Impossibile clonarmi


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

che casino.............................


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

gas ha detto:


> che casino.............................


ciao gas gas...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi sarebbe ??? sempre la solita psicopatica??



Per me è cosi.

quando con certezza potro' essere smentita, allora ....saro' smentita.

comunque sia, non si è fatta piu' vedere.


 - 1 clone.


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Per me è cosi.
> 
> quando con certezza potro' essere smentita, allora ....saro' smentita.
> 
> ...


 

Intano clone o no Triste è sparita...


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Intano clone o no Triste è sparita...


Fanno sempre cosi ... oramai e' un classico!













​


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

ciao brugola


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

gas ha detto:


> ciao brugola


ma non hai caldo con quel goldone di lana in testa?


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

sempre complimentosa...


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non hai caldo con quel goldone di lana in testa?
















   la tengo calda altrimenti si raffredda e va fuori giri


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

gas ha detto:


> la tengo calda altrimenti si raffredda e va fuori giri


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non hai caldo con quel goldone di lana in testa?


in più se non mi copro gli occhi divento matto a vedere tutte ste donne che man mano che il tempo diventa più bello si spogliano


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

gas ha detto:


> in più se non mi copro gli occhi divento matto a vedere tutte ste donne che man mano che il tempo diventa più bello si spogliano


con la bella stagione mi raccomando: goldone di cotone in testa


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola starà cercando altri.....siti


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con la bella stagione mi raccomando: goldone di cotone in testa


 anche se non lo sopporto


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con la bella stagione mi raccomando: goldone di cotone in testa


 
e a luglio? come lo mette a luglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> e a luglio? come lo mette a luglio?



a luglio non si tromba che fa troppo caldo.


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a luglio non si tromba che fa troppo caldo.


 ma dai............. ci sono i condizionatori, siamo nel 2009!!!!!


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

gas ha detto:


> ma dai............. ci sono i condizionatori, siamo nel 2009!!!!!


 

giusto! in luglio davanti al condizionatore con l'affare di lana e la sciarpa


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

occhio alla cervicale


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhio alla cervicale


 

e al colpo della strega...


----------



## Old gas (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> giusto! in luglio davanti al condizionatore con l'affare di lana e la sciarpa


l'affare come lo chiami tu... non in lana. altrimenti resta "morbido"


----------



## Old triste e sola (18 Febbraio 2009)

grazie gas per il tuo messaggio in privato. Ho partecipato di nuovo al forum solo per ringraziarti della comprensione, altrimenti mi ero ripromessa di non entrarci più, mi dispiace che un problema per me molto serio abbia suscitato negli altri nient'altro che una stupida sequela di sciocche battute!
grazie a tutti.
io resto sempre triste e sola


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> grazie gas per il tuo messaggio in privato. Ho partecipato di nuovo al forum solo per ringraziarti della comprensione, altrimenti mi ero ripromessa di non entrarci più, mi dispiace che un problema per me molto serio abbia suscitato negli altri nient'altro che una stupida sequela di sciocche battute!
> grazie a tutti.
> io resto sempre triste e sola


Resta qui, e parlane però.


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> grazie gas per il tuo messaggio in privato. Ho partecipato di nuovo al forum solo per ringraziarti della comprensione, altrimenti mi ero ripromessa di non entrarci più, mi dispiace che un problema per me molto serio abbia suscitato negli altri nient'altro che una stupida sequela di sciocche battute!
> grazie a tutti.
> io resto sempre triste e sola


 

Scusa ma non mi pare che *tutti *abbiano riso di te, qualcuno ti ha anche risposto seriamente credo...a me pare di averlo fatto.


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Alphonse Karr*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo: la polizia postale.
> e di sicuro se glielo chiedi riterranno che è un motivo valido per fare indagin, un clone su un forum


L`amicizia di due donne è la congiura contro una terza.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> L`amicizia di due donne è la congiura contro una terza.



'petta che ne stai elargendo talmente tante che non riesco a prender nota di tutte


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Immanuel Kant*



Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che ne stai elargendo talmente tante che non riesco a prender nota di tutte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 'petta che ne stai elargendo talmente tante che non riesco a prender nota di tutte
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 'petta che ne stai elargendo talmente tante che non riesco a prender nota di tutte
> ...


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Umberto Galimberti*



Asudem ha detto:


> ospite ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mò me lo segno.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'arroganza è un sentimento che ci si può permettere se c'è un ambiente che ti consente di nutrirla e coltivarla.
> ...


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'arroganza è un sentimento che ci si può permettere se c'è un ambiente che ti consente di nutrirla e coltivarla.
> ...


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

che sorca


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che sorca


 
what's sorca?


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> what's sorca?


brugola..patonza...uallera


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> brugola..patonza..*.uallera*


scusa eh ... uallera sono i coglioni, ma quelli grossi e appesi, tipo ernia.


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> scusa eh ... uallera sono i coglioni, ma quelli grossi e appesi, tipo ernia.


dissento dotta collega, da me la uallera è la brugola


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> scusa eh ... uallera sono i coglioni, ma quelli grossi e appesi, tipo ernia.


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dissento dotta collega, da me la uallera è la brugola


 
Uè donne! ma donde venite? ne conoscessi una di queste espressioni!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Uè donne! ma donde venite? ne conoscessi una di queste espressioni!!!


di dove sei lale??
a milan se dise uallera o sorca (sopratutto nei salotti bene) intendendo l'organo sessuale femminile.
Al sud invece scopriamo solo oggi che per uallera s'intendono i cocomeri.
Questo forum è un'università di prima qualità.
altro che cotiche


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dissento dotta collega, da me la uallera è la brugola



No comment ... istruisciti:

http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Uallera





























PS e poi io sono napoletana da generazioni Brugole'  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Catullo 99%*



Asudem ha detto:


>


Non c'è niente di più inopportuno di una risata inopportuna (in una persona inopportuna, NDR)


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> No comment ... istruisciti:​
> 
> 
> http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Uallera​
> ...


"ovvero la _borsa coglionica_, insomma quella cosa fastidiosa che i *maschietti portano appesa sotto il pisellino e che, di tanto in tanto si grattano (soprattutto quando essa è colonizzata dalle piattole). "*

anatema


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più inopportuno di una risata inopportuna (in una persona inopportuna, NDR)


no no, ce ne sono tante di altre cose più inopportune.
Per esempio un pirla che si nasconde dietro a trecento nick per sparare cazzate.
ma la vita è un lunga scalata e bisogna aver pazienza


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di dove sei lale??
> a milan se dise uallera o sorca (sopratutto nei salotti bene) intendendo l'organo sessuale femminile.
> Al sud invece scopriamo solo oggi che per uallera s'intendono i cocomeri.
> Questo forum è un'università di prima qualità.
> altro che cotiche


 
da me si dice "mona"..il che ti suggerisce, credo, la mia precisa collocazione geografica


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> "ovvero la _borsa coglionica_, insomma quella cosa fastidiosa che i *maschietti portano appesa sotto il pisellino e che, di tanto in tanto si grattano (soprattutto quando essa è colonizzata dalle piattole). "*
> 
> anatema


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> "ovvero la _borsa coglionica_, insomma quella cosa fastidiosa che i *maschietti portano appesa sotto il pisellino e che, di tanto in tanto si grattano (soprattutto quando essa è colonizzata dalle piattole). "*
> 
> anatema


... eh lo so ... quando si deve andare nel profondo delle cose, l'eleganza si lascia al sarto diceva Einstein:
*
Se vuoi descrivere ciò che è vero, lascia l'eleganza al sarto.*


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... eh lo so ... quando si deve andare nel profondo delle cose, l'eleganza si lascia al sarto diceva Einstein:
> 
> *Se vuoi descrivere ciò che è vero, lascia l'eleganza al sarto.*


 sì, però scusa marì....le piattole son un extra


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, però scusa marì....le piattole son un extra


 

e grazie a Dio!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


>


sei inopportuna sai??


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei inopportuna sai??


 
perchè?


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, però scusa marì....le piattole son un extra
















   lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   protesta contro "nonciclopedia.wikia"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   io non c'entro niente.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>





ospite ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più inopportuno di una risata inopportuna (in una persona inopportuna, NDR)





Asudem ha detto:


> no no, ce ne sono tante di altre cose più inopportune.
> Per esempio un pirla che si nasconde dietro a trecento nick per sparare cazzate.
> ma la vita è un lunga scalata e bisogna aver pazienza





lale75 ha detto:


>





Asudem ha detto:


> sei inopportuna sai??





lale75 ha detto:


> perchè?
















 l'ospite docet


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO





  devi assumerti le tue belle responsabilità


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici che devo?


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ospite docet


 
scusa Asu ma le mie risate non le ho messe sotto il quote a Minerva sulle piattole? ho ricontrollato e mi par di si...a meno che non abbia quotato la persona sbagliata


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> scusa Asu ma le mie risate non le ho messe sotto il quote a Minerva sulle piattole? ho ricontrollato e mi par di si...a meno che non abbia quotato la persona sbagliata


 argggggggggggggggggggg tenete lungi da me le piattole


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> argggggggggggggggggggg tenete lungi da me le piattole


 
che schifo...non mi ci far pensare...adesso ogni volta che vedrò uno che si gratta la paccottiglia mi verrà in mente il tuo post 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old triste e sola (19 Febbraio 2009)

ho riletto tutti i vostri post con la speranza di trovare qualche risposta che avesse un senso e che mi desse un consiglio, invece mi rendo conto che avete usato la mia discussione per fare battute di tutti i tipi.......che tristezza...... o forse sarebbe meglio dire che cattiveria!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ho riletto tutti i vostri post con la speranza di trovare qualche risposta che avesse un senso e che mi desse un consiglio, invece mi rendo conto che avete usato la mia discussione per fare battute di tutti i tipi.......che tristezza...... o forse sarebbe meglio dire che cattiveria!!!


Se rileggi bene, saltando certi post, potresti vedere che è stato messo in luce che quello di lui è un tradimento pari a qualsiasi altro tradimento, ovvero la violazione di un patto A DUE...

Ma ti è stato anche sottolineato che il non affrontare con lui IL PERCHE' di quel tradimento, delle sue VERE ASPETTATIVE nel cercare altre (che esulano dalle tue, in quanto lui ha reso chiaramente il carattere egoistico del proprovi come coppia), non ti può portare a vedere quanto è sbilanciato il tuo modo di intendere questa modalità di far sesso.

Altro consiglio che ti è stato dato, è quello di capire il perchè proprio sullo stesso sito ha postato le sue foto con un'altra (e non dire che pensava di non esser riconosciuto...perchè vorrebbe dire che te la vuoi ancora raccontare...)...

Sempre che tu voglia vederle le domande "giuste" e darti le conseguenti risposte...


----------



## Old Mab (19 Febbraio 2009)

*secondo me..*

siete stati tutti un po' suscettibili ragazzi...

ehm.. per il resto.....
mi sembra che il consiglio sull'affrontarlo sia un ottimo consiglio. magari facendogli vedere il vostro scambio di email con tanto di numero di telefono. Non c'è nulla da negare così.
Poi starà a te parlar chiaro, sottolineare le regole di un gioco che vi è sfuggito di mano, o dichiarare finita la partita in caso.
Lui, come ti hanno detto, è stato veramente ingenuo a mettere le foto sullo stesso sito: probabilmente voleva farsi scoprire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ho riletto tutti i vostri post con la speranza di trovare qualche risposta che avesse un senso e che mi desse un consiglio, invece mi rendo conto che avete usato la mia discussione per fare battute di tutti i tipi.......che tristezza...... o forse sarebbe meglio dire che cattiveria!!!


Avevo speranze ...ora non più.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> ho riletto tutti i vostri post con la speranza di trovare qualche risposta che avesse un senso e che mi desse un consiglio, invece mi rendo conto che avete usato la mia discussione per fare battute di tutti i tipi.......che tristezza...... o forse sarebbe meglio dire che cattiveria!!!


_pueri_le


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lele guarda che lei e'/era d'accordo per i giochini eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bellissima, non c'è male... tiro avanti agni giorno meglio....
Lo so che lei ci stava ai giochini... ma allora deve essere consapevole che nel gioco lei ha perso l'esclusiva... già non si parla di coppia ma di ammucchiate... allora credo che non può lamentarsi per aver perso il partner....
Lele


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Lo so che lei ci stava ai giochini... ma allora deve essere consapevole che nel gioco lei ha perso l'esclusiva... già non si parla di coppia ma di ammucchiate... allora credo che non può lamentarsi per aver perso il partner....
> Lele


Non è così, l'esclusiva è della coppia, comunque...


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così, l'esclusiva è della coppia, comunque...


Quale coppia... quella di destra o quella di sinistra.... quella composta dal marito di Pia con la moglie di Luca o l'altra.... nelle ammucchiate le coppie si confondono comunque...no???





   Lele


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Quale coppia... quella di destra o quella di sinistra.... quella composta dal marito di Pia con la moglie di Luca o l'altra.... nelle ammucchiate le coppie si confondono comunque...no???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un gioco di coppia. Che piaccia o meno. Confinato in quel momento e deciso dalla coppia. Se uno/una comincia a giocare da sola gioco di coppia non è più...  Chissà come è finita questa storia, Triste se n'è andata...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Quale coppia... quella di destra o quella di sinistra.... quella composta dal marito di Pia con la moglie di Luca o l'altra.... nelle ammucchiate le coppie si confondono comunque...no???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo traffico ... s'intasa tutto


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Troppo traffico ... s'intasa tutto


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' un gioco di coppia. Che piaccia o meno. Confinato in quel momento e deciso dalla coppia. Se uno/una comincia a giocare da sola gioco di coppia non è più...  Chissà come è finita questa storia, Triste se n'è andata...


MK  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma non farmi ridera va ... la coppia e' scoppiata quando si superano certi limiti.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>



Ridi eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... purtroppo io son fatta all'antica.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo so Marì, non lo so. So che sono realtà che esistono però, che poi siano pericolose per l'integrità della coppia e per la solidità della psiche...


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' un gioco di coppia. Che piaccia o meno. Confinato in quel momento e deciso dalla coppia. Se uno/una comincia a giocare da sola gioco di coppia non è più...  Chissà come è finita questa storia, Triste se n'è andata...


E sicuramente se n'è andata Sola


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so Marì, non lo so. So che sono realtà che esistono però, che poi siano pericolose per l'integrità della coppia e per la solidità della psiche...


Bella, a me la promiscuita'/mescolanza piace o mi e' sempre piaciuta, solo nel minestrone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ho reso l'idea?


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

...comunque sulla storia della pecora avete fatto degli errori di valutazione...


----------



## Kid (23 Febbraio 2009)

triste e sola ha detto:


> Sono nuova, mi sono iscritta per avere il vs aiuto...e qualche consiglio su come affrontare questa nuova situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare. Giorni fa ho scoperto una cosa orribile, mio marito ha pubblicato un annuncio su un sito erotico per cercare incontri con singole e coppie....e ha pubblicato delle sue fotografie che lo ritraggono con un'altra donna in atteggiamenti inequivocabili....certo il viso non si vede, ma altre parti del corpo sono facilmente riconoscibili......ho voglia di morire!!!


Ma tu stai aspettando che qualcuno ti dica "parlane con tuo marito" vero?


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma tu stai aspettando che qualcuno ti dica "parlane con tuo marito" vero?


 
Le è già stato detto Kid. In realtà non tutte le risposte sono state sarcastiche solo che, a questo punto, data la sua reazione, devo dedurne che Triste avesse solo voglia di parlare delle sue trasgressioni...


----------

